# Audio Bitrate änder



## carnby91 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe ein alte Kamera, die Audio nur in 64Kbit/s aufzeichnet...Gibt es da am PC ein Programm, womit ich den Ton nochmal besser machen kann? Ich kann doch meine Videos mit so einem Schlechten Ton nicht vorzeigen. Es brüchte ja nur die Bitrate auf 192 oder so, damit das rauschen weg ist...

Ich danke schonmal für Hilfe...


----------



## Gahan (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo carnby91,

diese 64 kbit/s sind doch eine Datenübertragungsrate. Die Sampling-Frequenz ist die Abtastrate pro Sekunde, mit der das Audiomaterial abgetastet wird. Bitte nicht verwechseln. Generell ist einmal aufgenommenes Audiomaterial nur so gut wie die A/D-Wandler waren, mit denen die Signale bei der Aufnahme umgewandelt wurden. Es gibt Programme, die die Bitrate von bereits aufgenommenen Audiomaterials verändern können, jedoch habe ich danach noch nie gehört, dass der Sound besser wird. (Dann hätte ja jeder von uns nur Top-Aufnahmen!)

Ich fürchte, dass da nur noch einmal aufnehmen hilft, sofern es möglich ist.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

